# need help



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

hello my name is isaac im about to launch my tshirt printing businee and i wanted to add proworlds screen printed transfers to my customers but there is only one problem i cant get them to transfer right i have a illuma heat press and it reads in celcius ive done all the steps correctly i even ordered extra transfers cut them up and tried different methods didnt work for me hot peel and plastical i cant get it they either leave some of the image stuck to the backing or the color looks washed out need help on what to do


----------



## nwnative (May 16, 2010)

It's so frustrating when things don't go just right. I think I would call Pro World's customer service and see if they have any suggestions. You might also want to check the temp of your heat press to make sure it is reading correctly. Best Blanks has temp testing strips for a reasonable price. Good Luck


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate to ask the obvious but did you convert from Celsius to Fahrenheit correctly?

Have transfers from other companies worked?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would recommend that you check the temperature on the heat element for temperature variances. We have also found that many of these machines do not create enough pressure for the application of plastisol transfers. If the temperature is accurate and there is sufficient pressure there is no reason why the transfers should not adhere properly.


----------

